# American Science and Surplus



## kweinert (Mar 12, 2019)

I occasionally order from these folks and the latest catalog has something that we've mentioned in the segmented pen discussions:

https://www.sciplus.com/metal-sheets-47575-p







They have all sorts of interesting things available. Might be worth a browse of their site if you're ever looking for something off the wall.

They usually have some sort of small magnets as well that I know some use as catches for small boxes, etc.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2019)

I have ordered a couple things from them so I get their catalog all the time now, I get a kick out of looking through it, kinda old school format....


----------



## kweinert (Mar 12, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> I have ordered a couple things from them so I get their catalog all the time now, I get a kick out of looking through it, kinda old school format....



And the puns and plays on words in the description can be fairly amusing at times as well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 12, 2019)

If you sign up for their email newsletter you get 10% off an order.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2019)

I love that place..


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 13, 2019)

I signed up for emails and the first one today included an electric motor used in car seats. And I've been considering building a rotary bowl dryer. I already have a motor but I bet that would work just fine. $12 for the unit. Thanks for the tip, lots of fun stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Be sure to order the dinosaur eggs, they're a kick in the shorts!


----------

